
Superstitious Beliefs Getting More Common - KeepTalking
http://news.discovery.com/human/paranormal-beliefs-superstition.html
======
devmonk
What do you expect when the subject of the paranormal has for the past few
years been in reality shows (Ghost Hunters, etc.) and History Channel
documentaries (UFO documentaries with well known hosts, etc.)?

~~~
Detrus
I expect some public outcry or competing shows to point out the amazing
assumptions and provide more realistic explanations.

------
shubber
"There is no hard data on how common it is to believe in the paranormal ...
But trends in television programming offer a sense that there is a widespread
interest in mystical phenomena that is becoming more common."

This is journalism?

~~~
tzs
What do you find wrong with that?

Considering that producers and purveyors of television programs, along with
those who pay to advertise on those programs, do considerable monitoring to
find out if they are attracting viewers, and have no qualms about canceling a
show that isn't performing well with the public, a rise in successful shows
about mystical phenomena is probably a pretty good indicator of increased
public interest.

~~~
shubber
Primarily, that the original article is presented as a report on a scientific
survey, the subjects are called "scientists" (which they may well be) and yet
for the fundamental question of "how many people believe in the paranormal"
we're falling back to prime-time line-ups.

Which is to say nothing of the idea that the actions of a huge industry must
ipso facto be based on correct data. Relying on entertainment media as a
litmus of society, or even culture, is a huge discussion, completely off the
point.

------
nimai
I'm expecting everyone to just go completely insane within the next few years
- custom-tuned computer systems synchronized with each other will make people
feel "lucky" enough that they go completely manic and need to be hospitalized.

------
bhiggins
Reminds me of how Peter Thiel thinks dropping out of college will bring you
great startup success.

